# Shall we get a dog or a bitch?



## misjones86 (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

We are hopefully going to be looking at some cockapoo puppies next week but dont know which *** to choose.

Our family consists of myself, my husband, son aged 5, son aged very nearly 3 and our daughter aged 14 months.

and 3 cats (2 boys and 1 girl)

Please help!


----------



## misjones86 (May 5, 2012)

forgot to mention we have 3 cats as well


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello, helpfully there was a thread on just this topic last week!! 
Click here for lots of useful responses and advice 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9337


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

There are pros and cons for both breeds. Some say bitches are more faithful and loyal, dogs are independent and also very loyal. I think at the end of the day if you intend to neurter/spey your dog it does not really make much difference bitches can usually hold their desire to pee for longer which may be important if your dog has to be left for long periods but honestly I would visit your chosen breeder and pick the pup that suits you regardless of ***.


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi - I wondered the same and we decided on a girl, she was wonderful and five months later we bought a second girl. We chose girls to avoid the humping as we too have children, Daisy does sometimes do a humping action on Poppy but not very frequently and never to our legs. 
When you go a see a litter you will fall in love with the one that is right for you. Good luck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol lol so funny...... Wilf is more faithful than Mable, she is very loving also but more likely to share her affection.Wilf will hold his bladder longer than her , if it's raining he choses not to go out and will wait until the middle of the afternoon to wee from the night before.Im always conscious of when "Mable last weed" ...... And Mable humps my sons leg and humps Wilf


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I had girl dogs growing up. Some were not fixed. But our last 3 dogs where fixed and girls. But I have been looking at what to get. Boys seem to be easier to get. 

From what I have found is if the dogs are fixed it really doesn't matter. Only how the dog is raised does. So we may go for a boy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This question comes up a lot and as others have said a neutered male doesn't really do the anti- social things that males tend to do like humping and marking his territory. In my own experience there is very little difference except Dexter is more affectionate and sensitive and can hold his bladder far longer than Bonnie. Bonnie on the other hand is more obedient and willing to please.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would say a girl.... i just love boy dogs but the 'lipstick' showing puts me off lol... x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs been done and only seen his lipstickonce.....if I could do the link thing I would, now that was a story  I think the post was OMG x


----------

